# Dallas mccarver 845lb deadlift at 24.



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Impressive.

Not sure how to link insta videos, go watch it.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

American? 24 looks 44


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Mr Olympia 2020 mark my words


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Mr Olympia 2020 mark my words


 Would never make into the top 3 even

Don't mark my words


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> American? 24 looks 44


 I suppose you manage to retain your boyish good looks in the middle of a max deadlift


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I suppose you manage to retain your boyish good looks in the middle of a max deadlift


 Yes, i keep my composure whilst taking a dump also, even a hedgehog


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Yes, i keep my composure whilst taking a dump also, even a hedgehog


 TMI


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Impressive, hopefully he doesn't end up in a wheelchair!


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Impressive, hopefully he doesn't end up in a wheelchair!


 That's an odd thing to say :confused1:

Seriously impressive weight!!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

RepsForJesus said:


> That's an odd thing to say :confused1:
> 
> Seriously impressive weight!!


 As per his idol, Ronnie.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> As per his idol, Ronnie.


 ahhhh, i see, not so odd now. apologies


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

RepsForJesus said:


> ahhhh, i see, not so odd now. apologies


 Ha, no need to apologise I am pretty odd


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Mr Olympia 2020 mark my words


 I'd think sooner with the way he's headed.

I also still think ramy will win at least one.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Test-e said:


> I'd think sooner with the way he's headed.
> 
> I also still think ramy will win at least one.


 Yes I think so as well but said 2020 to hedge my bets :lol:

If it was judged on mass alone then yes. He needs to be more proportionate with sharper conditioning imo. Still a marvel to look at though.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Would never make into the top 3 even
> 
> Don't mark my words


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Crazy.... the deadlift seems to be the lift that is 'in vogue' at the moment.... big deads are being pulled all over the place, its crazy... years ago a 800lb deadlift would be being hit only by the elite few.... now it seems more and more guys are doing it, any ideas why?

I mean you have guys like george leeman,pete rubish, maxx chewning (ok not in the same league) but still a deadlift prodigy....


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 121301


 You've put on some size bro hahaha


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Crazy.... the deadlift seems to be the lift that is 'in vogue' at the moment.... big deads are being pulled all over the place, its crazy... years ago a 800lb deadlift would be being hit only by the elite few.... now it seems more and more guys are doing it, any ideas why?
> 
> I mean you have guys like george leeman,pete rubish, maxx chewning (ok not in the same league) but still a deadlift prodigy....


 Eddie hall...


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Test-e said:


> Eddie hall...


 Definitely.... i read somewhere theyre saying 500kg will happen in the next couple years... and from watching him, i reckon he's the fella to do it...


----------

